# laptop not charging beyond 80 percent.



## sanoob.tv (Mar 30, 2011)

i have an acer emachine laptop,i3,320 gb,3 gb ram.
the problem is the laptop is not charging beyond 80 percent.
is it battery problem or battery driver problem.the laptop is about 6 months old.


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 30, 2011)

Try switching off laptop then charge


Maybe ACER has disabled it charging to protect battery overcharge.


A screenshot please.


----------



## doomgiver (Mar 30, 2011)

is there any way to do that in a hp laptop???
i frequently leave mine plugged in. it'd help a lot


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 30, 2011)

> is there any way to do that in a hp laptop???
> i frequently leave mine plugged in. it'd help a lot




Check this page-

If I overcharge my laptop battery, will the life span decrease? - Power-Supplies-PC-Cases-Case-Mods - CPU-Components


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 30, 2011)

@OP, how much less backup are you getting with that 80% charging compared to when battery was charged to 100%. i am asking it cause maybe you are getting full backup even with 80% battery status. BTW this battery problem is common in budget Acer laptops.


----------



## asingh (Mar 30, 2011)

If the battery never reaches a 100% charge, please RMA the unit.


----------



## sanoob.tv (Mar 30, 2011)

the battery backup is reducing day by day.
last week it charged up to 93 percnt,then it decrsd day by day n nw it only charges to 80 percent.
even though i plugged it in to ac (power on or off),its not chargin above 80,tops 83 percent.
i left the lap to charge yestrday whole nit,about 5 hours.by shuting down the laptop.bt still no change,


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 30, 2011)

Take it to service centre.

Do you recharge with inverter?


----------



## sanoob.tv (Mar 31, 2011)

no inverter,
the lap was bought from uae,it have service only there


----------



## NucleusKore (Mar 31, 2011)

Looks like a broken battery. Only solution is a replacement.


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 31, 2011)

Please check backup time properly.
It's either this





> BTW this battery problem is
> common in budget Acer laptops.


or





> Looks like a broken battery. Only
> solution is a replacement


----------

